
Twitter Engineering: Twitter Search is Now 3x Faster - woan
http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-now-3x-faster_1656.html#
======
bobbyfive
This has already been posted several times, and you know, it's just not that
important.

